# Qld Ahb Xmas In July Case Consumption,



## Ross (9/7/06)

Taking a lead from Doc - This is the topic to place your reviews of the beers in the QLD Xmas in July Case.
DON'T put your recipes in here. Instead post them into the RecipesDB and provide a link. 

Here are the beers and the details with info on when to consume.

1. Ross - Ruination APA2 - Force carbonated & bottled 7th July - drink early
2 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale - Force carbonated, bottled 6th July - drink early
3 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale bottle primed with sugar 29th June, drink after 3 to 4 weeks
4 Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner - force carbonated - drink early
5. Jye - Hopburst APA - Force carbonated & bottled 20th June - drink early
6. TidalPete - 'Hey Porter' Porter - Bottle primed 29th May
7. bconnery - AWB - Bottled 14th May. Nice now. Should benefit from 6months+.
8. PistolPatch - One stubby Austrlain Dark Ale (PP1) and one Australain Light Ale (PP2). Bottled from keg tonight so drink now esp PP1 as is a little under-carbonated.
9. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale - Bulk primed and bottled 14th June. Best after 9th Aug.
10. Mark - Probably a Golden Ale.
11. Bindi-The Dreaming AAA Less then one week in the bottle, wait 4 weeks min. ie 12 Aug.
12. InCider - Munich Honey Lager - Ready now.
13. Webby- Stout Bottled today it will be dated
14. monkale - Cherry popper AAA
15. Joel - Pissed Newt german lager - CC 31st May. Bottle primed 12th June. Ready 12th
16.Batz-Alt...... Drink now or over the next month or so

Edit - still a few missing details - come on guys....

Cheers Ross...


----------



## Ross (9/7/06)

My Ruination ale is now in the recipe database (There's no option for DCL US56 that I could see)

Hope you guys enjoy :chug: ...

cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (9/7/06)

Santa's Off Season Ale is now in the recipe section.


----------



## bindi (9/7/06)

My  Dreaming Ale is now in the recipe section also.


----------



## PistolPatch (10/7/06)

Not sure if the following helps but have arranged the above list in, 'Ready By,' order. Some I have guessed at so please move around as required. You'll notice mine are first because, let's face it, they're only going to get worse!

*Drink Now*

8. PistolPatch - Austrlian Dark Ale (PP1) Australain Pale Ale (PP2). Drink immediately!
1. Ross - Ruination APA2 - Force carbonated & bottled 7th July - drink early
2 Browndog - Indian Pale Ale - Force carbonated, bottled 6th July - drink early
4 Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner - force carbonated - drink early
5. Jye - Hopburst APA - Force carbonated & bottled 20th June - drink early
12. InCider - Munich Honey Lager - Ready now.
6. TidalPete - 'Hey Porter' Porter - Bottle primed 29th May
16.Batz-Alt...... Drink now or over the next month or so

*Drink in One Month (August 10)*

3 Mothballs - Australian Pale Ale bottle primed with sugar 29th June, drink after 3 to 4 weeks
9. Screwtop - Tick Hill Brown Ale - Bulk primed and bottled 14th June. Best after 9th Aug.
15. Joel - Pissed Newt german lager - CC 31st May. Bottle primed 12th June. Ready 12th August

*Drink in One Month Plus (August 10 or longer)*

11. Bindi-The Dreaming AAA Less then one week in the bottle, wait 4 weeks min. ie 12 Aug.
13. Webby- Stout Bottled today it will be dated
14. monkale - Cherry popper AAA
7. bconnery - AWB - Bottled 14th May. Nice now. Should benefit from 6months+.


*Still Requiring Details*

10. Mark - Probably a Golden Ale.


----------



## Ross (10/7/06)

First off the ranks Jye's "off season APA" 

Pours beautifully, great colour, nice carbonation & laces till the end of the glass  
Not overly aromatic but well balanced with plenty of hop flavour - On the bitter end of the scale which suits my palate perfectly, accentuated though by a slight cardboard after taste on the tongue. I'm not sure whether it's down to the dry hopping or a slight case of oxidisation happening, but i'm guessing the later, so enjoy this one asap...
A very nice drop Jye :beer: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (10/7/06)

Browndog's APA. IPA



Slightly hazy & lacking the thick creamy head of Jye's APA. Very little aroma for APA as well, but all is forgiven once you taste this - It is lovely, but tastes like an IPA.... Whoops - having tasted it, I've rechecked the bottle & it is an IPA  . 

This beer is just what an IPA should be IMO - please post the recipe Tony, as this is one beer I'll definately be making. It's full of rich malt, bitter & delicously spicey, perfectly balanced IMO.

Tony has only been brewing AG for a short time, but the standard of his brews is top class, watch out if he gives the comps a go. I've tried approx 6 of his brews so far & not been able to fault any of them - Top work mate - awesome :super: 



Cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (11/7/06)

Ruination APA2

Pours a rich light ruby, is this truly an APA or an IPA?
The aroma is probably stronger than I can tell, tis the season of the blocked nose...

Now Stone's tag line is that this beer is all about the hop, and Ross hasn't let it down. 
My wife didn't like it. That means it's hoppy. 
I did. 

Tasted great in the mouth with the malts giving a great background to the hop bitterness and flavour for me. 
At times my thought was the hops came in such a way as to almost act like a malt. 
That probably makes no sense but that's the way it seemed to me. 

I suppose that means that despite them being so strong they have balanced in well with the malt. 

Don't drink this beer on an empty stomach though. 

All in all a great start to the tasting of the case!


----------



## bindi (11/7/06)

Just a side line to this guys, I am tasting the sample bottles left in my fridge after the swap  BONUS  still have 4 more to try that are not in the swap,the two [of six] I tried last night were Screwtops JSV Tribute Porter and his Nut Brown , I know they are not in the swap but here goes. remember I am an artist not a beer judge <_< 
The Porter was perfect for the mood I was in, walking the dog along the beach with a full moon with not another soul in sight 'bliss',the Porter was low in gas, strong in smoky choc smell and taste with a nice balance, like a good neck oil should be, the Nut Brown topped it off after a walk along the beach, like a cigar and port [others have, not me, give me a malty beer] after a good meal, again very nice and smooth, both BIG beers which I like.
I will be tasting Ross's Ruination APA2 and Jye's IPA tonight, can't wait but I have to .
Mashing today to make up for the swap night


----------



## bconnery (11/7/06)

For those who tasted the mild and the Christmas Beer (variously described as mulled wine beer, pudding beer and even dentist beer) the recipes are here:

Chrismoose Ale

Meekan Mild

Edit... Here is the AWB recipe...

Screwtop (I am pretty certain it was. The night does get a little hazy) I can send you the recipe in it's current format a little sooner if you'd like. 

Tell me if you enjoy it as much after less beers...


----------



## Jye (11/7/06)

*Ross - Ruination APA2*

Great ruby colour with a dense white head which died away slightly and left some nice lacing.

Aroma was a little disappointing, initially it was like whole hops and reminded me of the aroma produced by the randall, this changed after a few mouthfuls and all I got was honey comb <_< This is totally different to the floral aroma I got directly from the tap.

I dont know if its just me but it doesnt taste like 100+IBUs  the malt really balanced it out and the high alcohol left little after taste, leaving me wanting another straight away.

Having drunk this on tap I was a little let down, but any hop heads out there are still going to love it.

Cheers
Jye :beer:

P.S. A mate said this reminded her of drinking IPAs in San Francisco.


----------



## bindi (11/7/06)

*Jye's Santa's Off Season Ale*

Great aroma as soon as you open the bottle, Amarillo and Simcoe jump out at you,light head, great colour and malty and a hop balance I like, YUM.
Best APA I have had this year  so far, I was going to compare it to Ross's but I pick-up Batz's Alt by mistake [or was it design] Great choices <_<


----------



## Screwtop (11/7/06)

Ross' Ruination IPA tasted tonight:

All MHO

Colour: Ruby - dark amber arount 16 SRM (a guess)

Head: Med to dense cream head, died away slightly, slight lacing.

Aroma: Malt at first then hops. Complex, interesting.

Flavour: Well balanced malt sweetness and high bitterness, some honey comb residual sweetness

Body: Med to Full bodied.

Alc: 5+ at a guess.

Bitterness: High but well balanced against malt sweetness.

Comments: Great after dinner drink. 

Cheers
Michael


----------



## Ross (11/7/06)

Screwtop said:


> Ross' Ruination IPA tasted tonight:
> Alc: 5+ at a guess.



Michael - It's a deceptive drop 8.9% Alc...


----------



## bconnery (11/7/06)

PistolPatch - Austrlian Dark Ale (PP1) Australain Pale Ale (PP2).

PP1
Nice and Dark with a tannish head sitting nicely. 
Nice roast edge to the malts. 
Bitterness is there but not overpowering. 
Mouthfeel seemed slightly lacking. 
Lacked the body I would expect from a dark ale. 
I didn't find it undercarbonated as was suggested. I thought the carbonation level was fine. 
Very drinkable. Dark malt flavours carry it in areas where it may otherwise be lacking. 


PP2
Good pale straw colour. 
Not much head to speak of. 
Seems to have a low level fruity aroma. 
I'm finding this one a little undercarbonated myself but not to the point it makes the beer undrinkable by any means. 
For me there is something missing. Maybe more hops, but as this isn't to everyones taste maybe a little more malt flavour required. 
Still a very drinkable beer though. Would be a good hot day summer ale.


----------



## Screwtop (11/7/06)

Ross said:


> Screwtop said:
> 
> 
> > Ross' Ruination IPA tasted tonight:
> ...




Deceptive alright. Was a bit talkative after drinking the 750ml. Rated it about 5 silly's,  but 8.9 wow. Very complex Ross, my wine'o past, just loves seaching around in the complexities of aroma, body, bitterness and flavour, sometimes be ABV can mask these but not in the Ruination.


----------



## bindi (11/7/06)

*Batz Alt*

I give up  you win <_< , only joking.
What a great Alt.
I was going to write a long review but WTF.
A very fine and well made beer, you win the GOLD medal for Alt.
Where is the recipe?


----------



## Ross (11/7/06)

bindi said:


> *Batz Alt*
> What a great Alt.
> I was going to write a long review but WTF.
> A very fine and well made beer, you win the GOLD medal for Alt.
> Where is the recipe?



"DITTO"

Gave my bottle reluctantly to Alstart, as Batz's Alt was one of the missing brews when we remembered to make up his case in the morning. Drank plenty from the keg on Saturday night  though & Batz certainly makes a top Alt....

cheers ross


----------



## Ross (11/7/06)

Incider's Munich Honey Lager.

I'm not a great lover of lagers, so my experience is a bit limited.

Nice pale golden colour, carbonation moderately high so holds a nice light fluffy head, slight chill haze.
No real hop aroma evident, dry light flavour (guessing this is the result of the honey, from what I've read), bitterness is quite low, so makes this very easy drinking. 
Served it icy cold (left in freezer too long), but now as it warms up there's a residual sweetness & flavours coming through which are making this beer far more interesting - why do people drink beers so cold, they miss so much of what the beer offers.
A nice dry easy drinking lager which I'm really enjoying as it warms :chug: ...

cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (12/7/06)

I'll join the chorus of cheers for Batz Alt. 

I really enjoyed it on Saturday. 



Zeus didn't seem to mind it either...


----------



## Screwtop (12/7/06)

> Screwtop (I am pretty certain it was. The night does get a little hazy) I can send you the recipe in it's current format a little sooner if you'd like.
> 
> Tell me if you enjoy it as much after less beers...



Yes Please!


----------



## Screwtop (12/7/06)

Tick Hill is a village in South Yorkshire where the wife's family came from.

My case swap recipe Tick Hill Brown Ale


----------



## monkale (12/7/06)

Its been said before and Ill say it again great beer Batz :super: Id rate the rest but the cook says Im not to drink that much durring the week :angry: but friday night Ill knock the heads off a few so I might get on here and waffle on a bit ( just like PP maybe not that long  )


Cheers Monkale


----------



## bindi (12/7/06)

*Ross - Ruination APA2*

Love the label.
Open the bottle and smell honey and hops, what! Check recipe, no honey.
Colour is so red and it so clear  .
. Taste; Still taste honey and hops ,fantastic, tastes like the very best Mead I have ever had, that was over two year ago, TRUE, but is at 2c.
I warm it up over the next 30min and WOW it is a fantastic beer at 5c, great at 8c getting better and at 10c I want more,12c malt, hops low carb..A1,perfect.
Not sessoin beer that's for sure, gave me a 'head spin' like some of my strong Belgians over 8% and close to 12%.
A great beer  . Well done Ross, another winner.


----------



## bindi (12/7/06)

*14. monkale - Cherry popper AAA*

I know I opened this one early, but he gave me 3 bottles to try  

It is close to ready and it is fun  , I know when you bottled it.
For you first AG you have"hit a six", sorry for an AAA "a home run"  
Others who have done this for years will be jealous.
Not clear like some, but who cares? Not me, I am into taste, this will in a few weeks get better.
I hope mine is half as good.
WELL DONE.


----------



## bconnery (12/7/06)

*Santa's Off Season APA*

Lovely colour on the dark side of a pale ale. 

Carbonation level suits the beer well. Nice laciness. 

Hop aroma isn't strong but becomes more apparent as the beer warms. 

Nice bitterness level and hop flavour. 

I'd say this is a very good beer, and for me a good example of the style, with the hops not being overpowering as they can be in these at times, but still forming the main basis for the flavour of the beer. 

I didn't get the cardboard taste Ross did but follow his and the brewer's recommendation and drink it sooner rather than later, if only because it's a great beer...


----------



## bconnery (12/7/06)

*Browndog's IPA*

Nice light caramely colour. 
No strong aromas. 

Malt flavour is fantastic, nice and rich. Nice creamy mouthfeel with a perfect level of carbonation. Head remains lacy right down the glass. 
Bitterness level is spot on. 

Ross is right. This is a great beer. So far vying with the Alt for mine, perhaps even the best so far. 
As the saying goes, do yourself a favour and drink this beer. 

And Tony, please do give us the recipe.


----------



## bindi (12/7/06)

*Incider's Munich Honey Lager*.

Like Ross I am not a lager drinker, so again my my experience is a bit limited.
I have 3 bottles to try [love a good swap  when they leave some] first one was ;
Lager, Ok, nice head and no hop or malt smell [which I find with most boring lagers] but wait, I smell it  
I drink it and 'Suprise" not bad,and I taste it :blink: not the usual Lager.
This is the the style of lager to drtink when it is 40c in the shade and the lager it is 2-4c, tasted good at 10c also.
Two to go to convert me. 

Can't spel/spell sphell edit


----------



## browndog (12/7/06)

> I know I opened this one early, but he gave me 3 bottles to try


Bindi he was probably feeling guilty after drinking all your belgian in that bucket of his  
I will be doing some tasting on friday and saturday so should have some reviews up over the weekend. For the Lads asking for the IPA recipe, here it is. And thanks for the kind reviews, looks like I did AndrewQLD proud

BTW I buggered up with the Alc content of the IPA, the label should read 6% not 5%

cheers

Browndog

edit: added comment re alc content


----------



## Jye (13/7/06)

browndog said:


> For the Lads asking for the IPA recipe, here it is. And thanks for the kind reviews, looks like I did AndrewQLD proud



I was under the impression this was you Dogfishhead IPA :huh: Now I am going to have to drink it tonight :chug:


----------



## Jye (13/7/06)

*Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner*

Darker in colour than I expected, up around 10 SRM and cloudy. Pours with nearly no head which is probably a result of the very low carbonation. Since it was force carbonated I think my bottle had a leak  

Like a lot of the others Im not a big lager drinker but enjoy a nice pils and Alstart didnt let me down, great spicy aroma and taste, saaz? Medium body and a nice refreshing beer :beer:

*PistolPatch - Australain Light Ale (PP2)*

Pours with a dense low head but dies quickly to a fine covering and leaves some light lacing down the glass. Another one which was darker than I expected, about 12 SRM and cloudy.

Very little aroma, if anything there is a bit of malt. Drinking it I got a roasted flavour and toffee sweetness, this is followed up my malt and low bitterness, about 20 IBUs. 

An interesting beer PP  a few more IBUs and I wouldnt mine trying it again.

*PistolPatch - Austrlain Dark Ale (PP1)*

First up I enjoyed this beer :chug: was it a Schwarzbier?

Pours beautifully, black in colour, great offwhite head that dies to a low cover and leaves some nice lacing. 

Roasty aroma followed up with a crisp roast / burnt taste. A nice clean beer and I very much enjoyed it.

Congratulations if this was your first AG beer.


----------



## Batz (13/7/06)

Ok it was said that the last case did not get feedback from the cave.

Well like it or not here it comes,I am hard on my beers so you'll get my feeling on yours.

PP1

No aroma when first opened
Very little head , under carbonated 
Almost no hop flavour 
Very clean beer that did not suffer from any off tastes, and they would have showed,well brewed PP but IMO needs
more finishing hops and perhaps a little more robust.

I enjoyed it , very easy drinking summer ale.

Batz


----------



## Batz (13/7/06)

Ross's Ruination IPA

Nice aroma, not over the top,smelled a little of honey to me
Light head,laces the glass well,I like a little more head myself  
Hops jump out the glass to your tounge before you even have a sip !
Very nice,quite malty besides the hop flavour,it tastes a little sweet to me,IMO it could do with some early hop additions to kill the sweetness just a tad.
Or perhaps mash a little lower.
Very nice beer Ross,this recipe I will be having a crack at soon.

Cheers Batz


----------



## Batz (13/7/06)

Petes "Hey Porter"

I have to say at the out set,this was a recipe I passed on too Pete

I loved it mate,I won't go into a big rave but this is brewed better than I have ever done this beer.
Pete, if you don't know him is a perfectionist in anything he does be it garden,his house or what ever.
This shows in this Porter,well done Pete.
Enter it in the Mash Paddle please.

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (13/7/06)

OK Here we go:

Batz Alt: Enjoyed last night

Aroma: Malt driven possibly some carafa and a familiar yeast

Head: Cream head, laced the glass

Carbonation: Great at 8c and lasted, not over carb'd

Colour: dark red-brown

Flavour: Really well balanced malt and bitterness. Dryish but not too dry.

Overall: A great drinker, satisfying, not a complex flavour profile, and especially no particular element flying in your face. Not as dry as some of your beers Batz but on the dry side, very nice. 

Browndog's IPA: Enjoyed tonight

Aroma: A great malt aroma with some graininess maybe a small amount of choc or crafa.

Head: Cream head, moderate lacing

Carbonation: Great for the temp and glass I was using, held well.

Colour: Dark amber, on style.

Flavour: Malt is not to the fore, do-nut rounded palet with hop bitterness. Fantastic and right on style. 

A great beer, not prepared to rank it at this stage but one of the best so far.


----------



## bconnery (14/7/06)

*Tidal Pete's Hey Porter*

After taking a moment to appreciate the label I got down to the serious business, the beer. 
Excellent colour. Dark. Head was a good light tan colour. 

At first I kept thinking it was missing something but then I realised I was looking for more roastiness, which of course shouldn't really be there.
Mouthfeel was good. 
I have to confess to more just drinking this beer while doing other things, so that is what probably led to me still feeling I was looking for something more in it. Perhaps more in your face chocolate? But probably not. 

I was at the bottom of the glass before I realised though, and in many ways there is no greater compliment than that...


----------



## Jye (14/7/06)

*Browndog's IPA*

Like everyone else I couldnt fault this beer except for the slight clarity problem.

This will be going on the list of things to brew :beer:


----------



## bindi (14/7/06)

Batz said:


> Petes "Hey Porter"
> 
> I have to say at the out set,this was a recipe I passed on too Pete
> 
> ...




Ditto, I will keep it simple, I kept tasting it to work out what it was I liked about this porter,
but by then the bottle was empty  another good porter. Did you post the recipe? Just a hint, I know you have not....Please


----------



## Batz (14/7/06)

Browndogs IPA

Yum :excl: 
Love this beer
Little if no aroma.
IMO needs a bit more carbonation
Malt/hops balanced nicely,quite bitter the way it should be.
I wonder if just a small addition of hops at flame out to open the beer up a little.

Really enjoyed this brew Browndog,I would be pleased to have this on tap at the cave.


----------



## Screwtop (14/7/06)

Another few enjoyed tonight.

*PistolPatch's PP1*

Thought this was going to be good by the sound when the cap was removed.

Aroma, roast grain, some malt crystal and maybe munich.

Head: Good dark head, held well a good Schwarz.

Carbonation: Moderate, not overly active in the glass used, but didn't felt flat in the mouth.

Colour: DarkBrown, on style.

Flavour: Malt to the fore, dryish finish, medium body, little hop bitterness. 

A nice ale version, good on you PP, I liked it.



*PistolPatch's PP2*

Aroma, malty, cidery.

Head: Lacking in my glass, cream colour.

Carbonation: Low.

Colour: Light amber.

Flavour: Malt to the fore, medium body, moderate bitterness, some diacetyl. 

Personally, didn't enjoy this one Pat but that was on top of your PP1.



*Tidal Pete's Hey Porter*

Aroma: Malty, some roastiness or crystal aroma.

Head: Dark head, laced the glass well.

Carbonation: medium.

Colour: Brown/BrownRed. On style for Porter.

Flavour: Malt to the fore, light body, moderate bitterness, well balanced. 

Batz said in an earlier Post, he had supplied the recipe Pete, I reckon you cloned it personally. Really enjoyed this one.


----------



## bconnery (14/7/06)

InCider - Munich Honey Lager

Pale golden colour. Good head when poured. 
Little aroma. Decent enough body with a light flavour. 

Very easy to drink with the honey lending a sweetness without overpowering. 
A good example of hwo to use honey without it dominating the beer. 

This is a nice beer now but I would say this would be a perfect spring beer. Then it could be served slightly chilled, but not too cold so the flavours can come through.


----------



## Batz (14/7/06)

> PistolPatch's PP1[/b]
> 
> Thought this was going to be good by the sound when the cap was removed.
> 
> ...



Ditto 
Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (14/7/06)

can I just interject here and say... Bugger bugger bugger, I missed a great day, and the beers all sound great quality, beers being judged like this by a group of peers who know what they are taliking about is one sure way to improve you brewing practices, well down all.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## PistolPatch (14/7/06)

Evening Guys!

Just a quick thanks for taking the time to review my beers. All the reviews here are really well-written and I am in no way capable of offering such detail. Pretty new to all this swap stuff and the best I might be able to offer here is if I tast a beer and really like it.*

Personally on the beers that I offered, I was really dissapointed. They were my 2nd and 3rd attempts at AG - both were stuck ferments. And, you should have seen me trying to get them from the keg into the bottle using that stupid $120 bottle filler - lol!

*PP1* was Ross's Schwartz (spot on Jye) brewed with US-56 and a stuck ferment. Dissapointing to me as the brew that Ross supervised and didn't get stuck was superb. My one was really flat (one-dimensional) to me. OK for one or two beers though.

*PP2* was an attempt at brewing a fresh, hoppy European lager using an ale yeast. The result was nothing like I intended!!!! Sorry you guys ended up with it but this and the above were all I had to offer. I found this beer personally unquaffable. Actually took the keg to site today so the boys would empty it and I would free up 1 of my 2 kegs. This beer actually gets worse the more you drink of it. Not too bad to start but it actually has the 'twang' after about 4. Yuck!

Anyway, the reviews above have been really polite but don't hold back on your criticism. Any advice would be really appreciated by me. I'm here to learn. After all, my aim is to one day be able to brew as well as I belly-dance!

Cheers
Pat

*Haven't even started tasting the beers yet. I'm thinking that each beer should be tasted on a clean palate but my new off-sider makes me work 12 hour days and then buy beers on the way home. Was going to sack him but he's starting to show an interest in AG. Shafted.


----------



## bindi (15/7/06)

*Browndog's IPA*
I liked this beer,a little low in carbonation,little aroma but great taste.
Good balance of hops and malt.
Good beer.
Just a side line to this, took a few bottles of the swap to band rehearsal last and had my fellow musicians [The three other males, bloody drunks <_< ] try a few, well Browndogs IPA was given straight back to me with comments like, "too much hops" "why is so bitter" etc more for me to drink  .'

Then they tried my swap beer even though it is still flat [and will be for weeks] they said 'yum and 'nice smell 'and 'not bitter', but the scary thing is the women liked it  OH NO, I have made a dud  , when I tasted it it was more malt then hops and a little sweet even though it is 6.38%, OG 1.065 FG 1.015 and plenty of hops I thought.
What have I done wrong? The women like it.


----------



## browndog (15/7/06)

OK Gents here is my first batch of reviews, I'm not much of a beer taster or a wordsmith but here goes.

*Ross's Ruination IPA*
Pouring this golden amber nectar brought hops to the nose that stood like a roadsign to the tastebuds that said lookout danger ahead. No girly cascade passionfruit here folks but robust hops from the big end of town melding with malt and alcohol to produce a mans beer and a beer to be respected. Excellent job Ross, this will be on my todo list.

I made the mistake of sampling this beer yesterday while boiling a SNPA clone, what a mistake, by the time the bottle was empty and I realised that I had just consumed 4 standard drinks in 15min, it was too late. Trying to brew when you are confused is difficult. I kept wondering what I had to do next and forgot to sanitize my chiller and had to reheat the wort. Added 40 min to my brew day. 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## browndog (15/7/06)

*PP1*
This scwartz by Pistol Patch poured nice and dark from the bottle with very little head. Little aroma met the nose upon tasting where malt flavours tapdanced across the tongue unimpeded by bitterness. This beer found me wishing it had more carbination so that I might enjoy it as the brewer intended. Well done Pat.

*PP2*
Upon pouring a golden honey ale was presented with little head to get in the way of tasting. A mild malty aroma greeted the nose and with little carbination to hinder the lightly bittered malt profile from dominating the tastebuds. An easy drinking beer that would not offend the non homebrew drinker. 


cheers

Browndog


----------



## browndog (15/7/06)

*Santa's Off Season APA*
Upon reaching for the bottle Jye presented for the swap I was preparing myself for a cascade overload (though nothing like the randal) and was pleasantly surprised by the aroma that told the nose, "there is no cascade here". This brilliantly clear beer has the burnt golden colour that I love and tells me there is some crystal flavours to be admired. The 43 IBUs are a bulls eye for the beers that I like to make and I'll definitely have a crack at this one. Well done Jye.

cheers

Browndog

Edit: spelin


----------



## bindi (15/7/06)

* Mothballs Aust pale*

I have been suprised by some beers from this swap and this is one, I thought partial mash <_< [extract twang] but no twang and nice.
after being 'bombarded' by hops all week it was a pleasure to drink somthing no as hoppy,and not so "in your face" I had forgotten how good a well made partial mash could could be.
I liked it  .

*PP2*

I missed out on *PP1*, did not get one  . I enjoyed PP2,an easy drinking beer I am sure all my mates would love and would not believe it is a home brew, I could do a session on this, like watching the rugby tonight. Nice beer.
two sips and it was gone  .


----------



## Screwtop (15/7/06)

Tonight: *Jye's Santa's Off Season APA*


*Thanks Jye for great big macho APA*
I cringed when opening it remembering your beer through the Randall, Joel says that beer should be named "Touretts Bitter" tends to bring on uncontrollable spasms of swearing "f()#@, sh!T, f()#@, Sh!t,f()#@, sh!T, BITTER!!"

Had been working today (for a change), came home thirsty at 5.30 so the palate was primed and ready, decided it was your turn . Hope the situation did not weight the judgement.

Served @ 8c

Aroma, hops and malt, what else, well balanced. No fruitiness or Diacetyl.

Appearance: Dark Amber to Copper colour, creamy white head, held to the bottom of the glass.

Flavour: Medium to high bitterness. Crystal malt and hop flavour. Balance, hops slightly overpowes the malt. 

Mouthfeel: Medium body. Carbonation moderate.

Overall: I loved it, moves to the top at this stage. Not a session beer for me and not sure about being on style, but a great beer Jye.


----------



## PistolPatch (16/7/06)

browndog said:


> I'm not much of a beer taster or a wordsmith but here goes.



Tony with sentences like, "Pouring this golden amber nectar brought hops to the nose that stood like a roadsign to the tastebuds that said lookout danger ahead," your comment above is highly debateable!

Yours is the first beer of the Swap and I'm drinking it right now on a palate untouched by beer since Friday.

I am totally unqualified to write a review to any of the above standards, especially on bitter ales. All I can say is that it reminds me of what I know was an extremely well-brewed ale put out in very limited amounts by Matilda Bay when it first started. Think it was branded as Real Ale.

I find any beer of this or similiar style (a man's beer?) way too bitter for me when I first taste them. It's not until now, on the third glass, that I can taste any of the underlying characteristics and these I do like. Really nice balance and body there now. Head and laciness same as Screwtop. Carbonation level didn't worry me and in fact, probably makes this beer quicker to appreciate for someone of my tastes.

Last swig: Starting to want more now! For me, this beer tasted better with each sip. I'm sure that this will be the same for me for any of the bitter ales in the swap. And, of course, really well-brewed Tony.

Thanks
Pat


----------



## PistolPatch (17/7/06)

As I'm not a big fan of hugely bitter ales, I put Jye's and Ross' in the fridge last night to get them over and done with as it were. I actually prepared myself for tasting Jyes, 'Tourettes Terror,' tonight by drinking 3 very hoppy European lagers first. I am totally surprised at what I'm tasting now as this beer was way too bitter for me when I tasted it as we, 'fuelled up,' on our way to the Swap.

*Jye's Santa's Off Season APA*: For me, I'm tasting an overwhelming passionfruit-like flavour and aroma which, personally, is a lot more enjoyable to me than bitterness. (Am sure there has been something bad written about passionfruit in this thread and so just having a look... Oh no! Tony has described passionfruit as, 'girly!') I actually really like whatever that flavour is.

Carbonation, while it had a louder crack than Tony's on opening, seemed a little less. On such powerful beers, for me, less carbonation is an advantage. Lacing again, a little less than Tony's.

Just finishing the beer now and am finding even more I like about it. I obviously have a lot to learn about the merits of these powerful beers. Certainly couldn't drink them all night but there's a lot in there. Now wish this Swap had been 2 or 3 longnecks of the same beer so I could taste them under different circumstances. Seriously Jye, I was ready to have a half glass of this and ditch it. Now I want more.

*Psychological Effects of Tourettes Terror through a Randall* : When I drank this 9.3% ABVbeer through a Randall at the Swap I found the beer, upon drinking, offered a lot of promise but in the end, ultimately could not deliver. What I mean is, I felt really confident about belly-dancing and chatting those 2 girls up at the Surf Club but in both instances I was a total failure.


----------



## PistolPatch (17/7/06)

Jye's, 'Tourettes Terror,' put me over the edge so I thought I might as well try Ross's Ruination. What a mistake - well, so far. Like my other reviews, my one for Ross is written live...

*Ross's Ruination IPA:* Just had the first sip and F.F.S., I can hardly breathe. After the pleasant surprise of Jye's beer, I thought yours would be the same. Still lost for words and have just pressed 000 on my phone so if I stop breathing (a real possibility) all I have to do is press one button.

This is a struggle. What is wrong with you guys? Can't believe you guys actually like this stuff....

Screwtop, Jye's is an easy-drinking 'girly' beer compared to this. Ross's should be the Tourettes Terror 'cos all I can think of now is swearing. What I'd give now for another taste of Jye's! My screen has gone blurry from the tears in my eyes....

Knowing that Ross brews excellent beers is the only reason I'm persisting here..... I'm going for a shower...

... Finished shower. I sort of took this beer as a personal challenge and so a lot of questioning was going on in there. Should I continue? Should I not?

Congratulations Ross! You win! This has got to be the most overpowering/whelming beer I have *ever* tasted. Such a beer could be used in warfare. I drank down to just below the top of the label, (half a glass?), and I have already surrendered. Call me a girl or whatever. I don't care as long as I don't have to drink any more of your Ruination tonight!

P.S. Being the dedicated brewer I am, I actually re-capped the bastard and will attempt to have another go in the next few days (probably wouldn't matter if I left it a few years F.F.S.). There were a few nice flavours coming through between hyper-ventilations though.

P.P.S. The P.S. above was actually bullsh*t. Have only saved the remainder of Ross's Runiation so it can be used as evidence in the assault charges I am about to bring against him.

LOL
PP


----------



## Ross (17/7/06)

PistolPatch said:


> P.P.S. The P.S. above was actually bullsh*t. Have only saved the remainder of Ross's Runiation so it can be used as evidence in the assault charges I am about to bring against him.
> 
> LOL
> PP



LMAO  :chug:


----------



## Coodgee (17/7/06)

Perfect Prose Pete.


----------



## PistolPatch (17/7/06)

You might be 'LMAO' off now Ross but I'm writting writing your assault summmons up now before I get all conf mucked up. Send $100 of free Craftbrewer gear to Southport tomorrow or you are gon gone. (Send $20 to Coodgee as well cos he sounds funny.)


----------



## Batz (17/7/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Jye's, 'Tourettes Terror,' put me over the edge so I thought I might as well try Ross's Ruination. What a mistake - well, so far. Like my other reviews, my one for Ross is written live...
> 
> *Ross's Ruination IPA:* Just had the first sip and F.F.S., I can hardly breathe. After the pleasant surprise of Jye's beer, I thought yours would be the same. Still lost for words and have just pressed 000 on my phone so if I stop breathing (a real possibility) all I have to do is press one button.
> 
> ...




This beer reminds me of beers Jayse was brewing around 4 years ago,it did get out of control a little  

Batz


----------



## Jye (18/7/06)

PistolPatch said:


> I am totally surprised at what I'm tasting now as this beer was way too bitter for me when I tasted it as we, 'fuelled up,' on our way to the Swap.



Hey PP, The case beer is not the same beer that went through the randall... everyone who was afraid of the randall dont be afraid of this beer  

P.S Ya big girl pat


----------



## MVZOOM (18/7/06)

Oh my, oh my - PP's review of that IPA is the single most entertaining piece of work I've read on AHB to date. Awesome, PP.

Cheers - Mike :beerbang:


----------



## Thommo (18/7/06)

That has go to be the funniest review on this forum of all time. I was toying with the idea of brewing this one when I read it in the recipes section. PP, you're making me have second thoughts. :unsure:


----------



## Mothballs (18/7/06)

I sampled Browndog's IPA last night. Deep amber colour with some cloudiness. Lightly carbonated with a thin head and slight lacing that lasted to the bottom of the glass. Slightly sweet at the start with an assertive bitterness at the finish. I thought the IPA's of Ross and Jye that I tried on the swap weekend had similarities to this beer but it was like they were on steroids. To my taste this was a much more enjoyable drop that I could drink a couple of pints of. Well done Browndog. 

Cheers 
Mothballs


----------



## PistolPatch (18/7/06)

Jye said:


> PistolPatch said:
> 
> 
> > I am totally surprised at what I'm tasting now as this beer was way too bitter for me when I tasted it as we, 'fuelled up,' on our way to the Swap.
> ...



LOL Jye. I did have a taste of it at Ross's before you put it through that lethal machine of yours and it was still a bit too bitter a style for me. As you say though, people shouldn't be scared of it. I seriously would have enjoyed more. Thanks mate.

As for Ross's Runiation - be afraid. Be very afraid. I've actually had this beer as well before at Ross's but last night it really blew me away. I was, very reluctantly, going to have another sip today but was doing a boil and opening that bastard within within 50 feet of a naked flame seemd like a pretty stupid idea to me. From what Batz said, I'm just thankful I wasn't around 4 years ago.

P.S. LOL MVZoom and Thommo: A thimble-full of Ross's beer would wipe those smiles right off your faces :blink:


----------



## altstart (18/7/06)

:chug: 
Gooday everyone 
I have been haveing a love affair with a 45 ltr keg of oatmeal stout but tonight it blew town. Fortunately I had taken the precaution of putting some of my case in the fridge. To console myself I poured a pint of Browndogs IPA malty hoppy every thing an IPA should be a bewdy of a beer. Congratulations Browndog top effort. What next I ask myself.
:chug: Cheers Altstart


----------



## Ross (20/7/06)

Altstart - Zwiec Polish golden Pilsner

Shared my bottle of this with Altstart this afternoon. Again I'm not a lager man, so comments brief.
Bottle opened without a hiss & consequently poured with little to no head; not sure if mine had been poorly sealed, since it was well under carbonated for a lager. Taste was malty with a nice hoppy zing from the Saaz hops, but really needed the extra carbonation I feel to bring this one to life. I drank this from the keg a few weeks back & it was really good - I hope this was a rouge bottle...

cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (22/7/06)

My patience ran out and I opened Batz Alt last night. 

I've already put forward that I find this to be one of the beers of the swap and last night's tasting didn't do anything to dispel this. 

The beer was certainly well carbonated, it came out in a rush upon opening, but soon settled. 

This is now after the fact so this is about all you get review wise:

Body, bitterness, mouthfeel all excellent. 

Still for me a tie between Browndog's and Batz for my favourite.


----------



## Batz (22/7/06)

bconnery said:


> My patience ran out and I opened Batz Alt last night.
> 
> The beer was certainly well carbonated, it came out in a rush upon opening, but soon settled.




Anyone else had this?

Batz


----------



## Jye (22/7/06)

I also drank it last night and it foamed up to the mouth of the bottle but didnt overflow.

Apart from a little over carbonated it was a very good beer :chug:


----------



## Batz (22/7/06)

Jye said:


> I also drank it last night and it foamed up to the mouth of the bottle but didnt overflow.
> 
> Apart from a little over carbonated it was a very good beer :chug:




Sounds like everyone better drink this beer now,or wait till tonight perhaps

Batz


----------



## bconnery (22/7/06)

*monkale - Cherry popper AAA*

Good amber colour. Decent head when poured which was maintained fairly well throughout. 

Decent enough malty taste. For me a little underhopped, was expecting something more. 

Being an extract & partial brewer I can't comment on whether this was a good all grain attempt but it was certainly a very drinkable beer so I guess that is the answer!

Bindi seemed to feel this was better than his but I don't know that I'd agree, I think Bindi has the amber ale style going pretty well. 

As I said, this was a very drinkable beer though so thumbs up!


----------



## bindi (22/7/06)

bconnery said:


> *monkale - Cherry popper AAA*
> 
> Good amber colour. Decent head when poured which was maintained fairly well throughout.
> 
> ...




I drank it early like you, given time it will be winner, give mine time like I should have given Monkales  his is very good for a first AG.


----------



## Jye (22/7/06)

*TidalPete - 'Hey Porter' Porter*

Since my keg of porter ran out I have been dying for another and this one hit the spot :chug: 

Sorry Pete, but I didnt take any notes since I'd just had a long day and want to sit down with a beer, all I remember is it was beautiful. Will you or Batz be posting the recipe?

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Batz (22/7/06)

Jye said:


> *TidalPete - 'Hey Porter' Porter*
> 
> Since my keg of porter ran out I have been dying for another and this one hit the spot :chug:
> 
> ...




Feel free to post the recipe Pete

Batz


----------



## Batz (22/7/06)

Batz Altbier is now in the recipe section
Color does not show correct for some reason

Cheers
Batz


----------



## Screwtop (22/7/06)

I definitely feel an Alt coming on. Danke Alt Pop.


----------



## PistolPatch (23/7/06)

As Im not a big ale man I was really looking forward to trying Jim's beer and cracked it on Friday night. I was a bit disappointed but put this down to trying it on a palate that had been slathered in commercial light beer (flame me) and so I put the lid back on. (Those with Topic Reply Notification will have seen the live review I wrote at the time which I quickly deleted Sat. morning as it was blatantly obvious that old Pat was flying with way too much fuel on board!)

Having another go now

*Altstarts Zweic Polish Golden Lager* 

I had the same problem as Ross with under-carbonation so Im guessing Jim had as much trouble as I did bottling from the keg. Pretty cloudy but that is unimportant to me. Taste-wise, its tasting better than it did on Friday night but Im finding it too reminiscent of my PP2. All the flavours have been tasting, separate, to me Becoming a little more cohesive now as I get to the end but its still not the lager style that Im chasing.

My expectations of this beer may well have affected my judgement here as I had the pleasure of having a few of Jims beers straight from the keg a few months ago. These, both ales, were nothing short of superb and Im not a big ale man.

By the way, just because Im not a big ale man does not mean Im a little lager girl.

*Rosss Ruination Second Attempt* 

My posts to AHB have been way too long this week so I thought Id punish myself by having another crack at the Ruination. Wish me luck

Toffee aroma today nice, something interesting. Still bloody nervous though. Would really like to close my eyes and block my nose for the first sip which I have been delaying for about 5 minutes already. Here we go 

For &%$#!&^%!!! sake Ross!

My life just flashed before my eyes! You hear that people who get struck by lightning develop an electrical resistance but immunity actually drops upon the second attack from this chemical weapon its far more assaulting. Couldnt even swallow this time!

This is a bit weird as Ive had the Ruination on tap and thought it was actually a very good beer. 

Can't even talk now so I'll just sign off - no way the Runiantion gets a third try from me. I'm not as thinkll as youll drunlk I amll

 
PP


----------



## TidalPete (24/7/06)

Batz said:


> Jye said:
> 
> 
> > *TidalPete - 'Hey Porter' Porter*
> ...



Fellas,

My computer's motherboard has given up the ghost so you will have to wait a little while for Batz's Porter recipe. I am currently sneaking a quick look at the forum whilst using a library computer. Will post the recipe as soon as I can.

:beer:


----------



## bindi (26/7/06)

Batz said:


> Batz Altbier is now in the recipe section
> Color does not show correct for some reason
> 
> Cheers
> Batz



Hey Batz, it does not show what yeast you used <_< .


----------



## bconnery (26/7/06)

bindi said:


> Hey Batz, it does not show what yeast you used



It would be Nottingham wouldn't it? 

Yes 
Sorry I thought that it was there,otherwise I am sure I told everyone at bindi's it was Nottingham.
I don't want to push this yeast.....just try it :blink: 

Batz


----------



## monkale (26/7/06)

Hi all 
Well after 2 weeks of being off line due to crappy computer meltdown :angry: its all good now so I can post a few comments on the great beers one has had the joy to sample. I might not sound like a beer critic but I no what I like, and Im not very smart but I can lift heavy beers 
Browndogs IPA hey browndog I liked your beer a lot mate getting stuck right into it then the bottle ran out doh Id like a keg full of that one easy drinking beer the head held up well and was left making comments like mmmmmmmmmmbeer

Santas off season APA go jye this was a great beer like the first beer I had of yours at the case swap before your mate randel got stuck into it  nice and hoppy not over the top the way randel likes it  but I could drink this a good head that held up well nice work .

TDs Hey porter wow Pete I must say this beer was the bomb every tast brought me closer to the end of the bottle bugger could have drank that all night, it is right up there on the to do list a great beer all round Pete. 

Ruination APA Ross this beer scared me Iv only just got a few sences back like taste,smell, sight and motor skills are still a bit slow, what a big brute of a beer it is, ruination ruined every thing, I think jys mate randel has met this beer  the big hop flavor smacks you straight in the face, a few times Id thought I might not finish it but I got there in the end but I did not say bugger when the bottle was empty it was more like thankyou lord 
anyway still got a lot of good beers to try so ill post back on them as I drink them , I dont know all the right jargen to put to these beers so I dont sound like a total tossa I just say what I think 

Cheers all Monkale


----------



## bconnery (26/7/06)

bconnery said:


> bindi said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Batz, it does not show what yeast you used
> ...



Wow Batz, you took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## InCider (28/7/06)

My compliments to all. Loved all the beers I have tested so far. What a fermenter of talent we are.

Ross - Ruination APA2 "*Honey, tonite, I'll just sleep in the shed*" InCider
Browndog - Indian Pale Ale "*Babe, I like beers robust, firm and manly*" Humphrey Bogart
Jye - Hopburst APA "*Leave the plant in the bottle like a man*!" Bob Marley
Pistol Patch - One stubby Austrlain Dark Ale "*Dammit, smoked peat from smoked Pat. Smooth*"
Pistal Patch - Australian Light Ale "*Honey, it's called 'tart fuel'*". InCiders wife
Monkale - Cherry popper AAA "*Hurt less than when I lost my cherry baby*". Brown Winger
bconnery - AWB - Bottled 14th May "AWB - more popular at my house than Downer's." 

Still some more to go...

InCider.


----------



## Screwtop (28/7/06)

InCider and Monkale,

Great reviews, funny stuff, wondered where you had been Monkale, Tidal Pete has suffered the same fate. Think it's time for another little taste as you suggested InCider if you guys have banked up enough brownie points, think Bindi might have blown a few today.


----------



## InCider (28/7/06)

Screwtop said:


> InCider and Monkale,
> 
> Great reviews, funny stuff, wondered where you had been Monkale, Tidal Pete has suffered the same fate. Think it's time for another little taste as you suggested InCider if you guys have banked up enough brownie points, think Bindi might have blown a few today.



Thanks SC, I have a lazy 8 Brownshirts that I am proud enough to exhibit. :beerbang: 

I'll bring some Cider as well, but the pectin is still an issue with the Cider and I feel that sticky-taping nurofen to the bottle is required. Pectin issues.  

Bindi, your fez is safe. I have a new hat for drinking. It has a tounge. Tops! B) 

InCider.


----------



## browndog (29/7/06)

OK Lads,
Had a few mates around yesterday for a tasting and had a couple today, in fact I am sipping on Monkales American Amber as we speak.
*Altstart's Zwiec Polish Golden Lager*
This beer poured with no head to speak of though you could see bubbles rising from the slightly cloudy depths of the glass. Saaz hops combined with the malt to provide an interesting tweak to the tastebuds. I would have like to try this one with a bit more carbination.

*Mothballs Aussie Pale Ale*
The boys certainly liked this offering from Anthony, pouring with a medium head, a malty aroma was met by the nose followed by a malt driven taste that was well appreciated.

*Insider's Munich Honey Lager*
First off, I have to confess to being an ale lover and when it comes to lagers I'm out of my depth. Insiders lager poured beautifully into the glass with a lovely pale golden colour to it. I was expecting a hit of honey and being a bitter beer lover was happy to find it very muted. Nice drop Insider.

*Mooshells AWB*
I didn't know what to expect from this beer and was pleasantly surprised to see it pouring a nice amber colour with a good head. This beer was appreciated by all and was found to have a sweet malty taste that was very agreeable.

*Batz Alt*
This is the first time I've tried an Alt and I must say, it is a style that I can appreciate. Unlike others, I found my bottle to have the perfect level of carbination. Though I can't comment from experience on the style, the balance between hops and malt was perfect and the label on the bottle can be removed and stuck on beerfridges  

*Monkale's Cherry Popper American Amber Ale*
Been sipping this beer as I write and must say for his first AG, Jeff has done well. Bindi's skill in American Ambers is evident. Pouring with a nice thick head, settling down to a thick film, a light citrus hop aroma and neither malt nor hops dominating the palate, this is a beer that I would enjoy a session on.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Batz (29/7/06)

Time I checked and chucked a few case brews in the fridge.
My apologies about the label,it was to be an Alt label but time won,still as T.D. says..bung it on ya fridge

Paul Robinson has one there :blink: 

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (31/7/06)

Advertisement: If there's anyone else here like me who only looks at the latest threads box, you may have missed this thread Qld Ahb Visit To 152 Oxford Micro Sat 12th Aug Screwtops is trying to finalise numbers so anyone who can go should sign in there now.

*Reviews* 

Won't write much as I think these beers have already been either reviewed professionally or professionally frivolously. Had the pleasure of 3 beers on the weekend...

Batz's Witbier: Not quite what you'd expect in a wheat beer but hell I enjoyed it. Mine had great carbonation too. Great stuff!

InCider's Cider: I've never had a cider before. Please post recipe. Excellent effort especially for a first AG. Good on you.

TidalPete's Porter: Possibly the best kit beer I have ever had. Well done Pete.

Seriously though, thanks for the above beers, they were a very pleasant change for me from some of the monster beers before. Made me very happy drinking these beers as can be seen from any post I made on Saturday.

Top beers!
Pat


----------



## InCider (31/7/06)

PistolPatch said:


> InCider's Cider: I've never had a cider before. Please post recipe. Excellent effort especially for a first AG. Good on you.



Best Lager I ever made... :wacko: it's an AG kit...


----------



## Screwtop (31/7/06)

Enjoyed another two from the case this evening.

1: InCiders Munich Honey Lager Served @ 6c

Aroma, malt, very slight hint of sweetness, maybe honey, quite complex. A little tart fruitiness.

Appearance: Poured beautifully, great Light Amber colour, creamy white head, held well and laced well.

Flavour: Medium bitterness. Complex flavour, honey possibly, very good balance of sweetness and bittering. 

Mouthfeel: Light/Medium body. Carbonation perfect.

Overall: I loved it, this has to be one of the best kit beers I have ever seen and tasted. An absolute winner Sean IMHO.

2: Monkale's Cherry Popper AAA Served @ 6c

Aroma, malt and hop aroma maybe typical more of an APA, complex.

Appearance: Beautiful Amber colour, creamy/rocky white head, held very well and laced to the bottom of the glass.

Flavour: Complex, medium bitterness, a little yeast tartness, maybe I drank it a bit early, balance to style. 

Mouthfeel: Medium body. Carbonation perfect.

Overall: A great beer, wish I had left it for maybe another month. Better do that again Jeff.


----------



## Screwtop (31/7/06)

InCider said:


> PistolPatch said:
> 
> 
> > InCider's Cider: I've never had a cider before. Please post recipe. Excellent effort especially for a first AG. Good on you.
> ...




Back on the medication Pat, OK!


----------



## InCider (31/7/06)

Premature consumption of the InSpectors Pocket Brewery sample proved worhwhile indeed.  

Without the skills, adjectives and observatory skills of my peers, I must say the Tick Hill Brown Ale is one of the most subtle and smooth beers I have yet to taste.

If this beer was to be a woman, it would be Selma Hayek, nudging her full, red, pouting lips to your earlobe and saying: "You put the 'Screw' into 'screwtop' Baaaby". :wub: 

And then she would ask for more. And I would as for the floor.

InCider.


----------



## PistolPatch (1/8/06)

Screwtop said:


> Back on the medication Pat, OK!



Well maybe I'd better! For some reason I thought this was InCider's first bash at an AG and a fairly good one at that. Now I've learned it was a kit. Why no twang? I'm dumbstruck! Top job!

I hope Batz and Pete realised as well that I was just taking the piss. Both great beers for me. Yum!


----------



## bconnery (1/8/06)

browndog said:


> *Mooshells AWB*
> I didn't know what to expect from this beer and was pleasantly surprised to see it pouring a nice amber colour with a good head. This beer was appreciated by all and was found to have a sweet malty taste that was very agreeable.
> 
> Browndog



I'd just like to say it again folks, ignore the label. This beer has no wheat! The often misnamed Safwheat yeast provides the only connection. It is all marketing...

So Bock malt bill, ale yeast. Recently lost marks at my local homebrew club comp, probably because of this. 18/30. 

I would also say again that this is a beer best left in a cupboard for a while, although it is quite tasty now...


----------



## InCider (1/8/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Screwtop said:
> 
> 
> > Back on the medication Pat, OK!
> ...




ROFL!


----------



## Batz (1/8/06)

bconnery said:


> I'd just like to say it again folks, ignore the label. This beer has no wheat! The often misnamed Safwheat yeast provides the only connection. It is all marketing...
> 
> So Bock malt bill, ale yeast. Recently lost marks at my local homebrew club comp, probably because of this. 18/30.
> 
> I would also say again that this is a beer best left in a cupboard for a while, although it is quite tasty now...




Label has me scared  h34r: 

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (18/8/06)

Have just returned after a few days in Hervey Bay. Before leaving went to bottle a few from a keg of Aus Bitter and OF COURSE! fsshhhh. So packed some bottles of previous kit crap from the shed, some bottles from the July swap and off we went. Thought, well, three bottles of AG will help the other stuff go down.



The jocky wheel on the van failed when unhitching and the drawbar speared into the ground, neighbour from the next van came to the rescue with jacks etc. so a bottle of my Tick Hill Brown Ale left with him. Opened a bottle of K&K but couldn't stuff it down so opened the other Tick Hill then off to bed.

Next evening tried another bottle of past history and just managed to choke it down. Looked in the car fridge and there was the answer, Bindi's APA.

Thanks Bindi, really enjoyed this beer. Carbonation was spot on and held a great head, bitterness was just right for my liking and the flavour and aroma hops were well evident and to style but not over the top. Colour was darkish for style but overall a great beer.

You really couldn't know how good this beer tasted in this situation, there were others who thought my shed offerings were good, but I really didn't enjoy them, couldn't wait to get home and get kegs carb'd and on tap.


----------



## Screwtop (19/8/06)

Bump


----------



## PistolPatch (20/8/06)

Another advertisement: Anyone of you interested in coming to Indy, please check out Qld Lexmark Indy - Invite To All Ahb Brewers, October 19th-22nd 2006 We're mainly looking at Sat/Sat night but if anyone wants, like Rossco, to come down early to make sure the entertainment is up to standard, go for it - lol. Hope you enjoy the pics Als-World put into the thread.

Screwtop's Tick Hill Brown Ale: Great to have you back Screwtop. AHB entertainment level goes up another notch! I had your ale two weeks ago when I went to brew at Aussie-Claret's. We both absolutely loved it. I wrote some notes at the time and have been trying to find them since with no luck. I think Aussie stole them to try and copy my writing style :unsure: A top beer!

Mark, Joel and Mothballs: Had your beers at the same time and alas my notes have gone. I remember one was very good, another had a fair bit of kit twang and the other was somewhere in between. Sorry to offer so little feedback but my feedback is generally pretty useless anyway - lol.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## browndog (20/8/06)

Come on Pat, don't give us that "dog ate my homework spiel" and your feedback is valued and appreciated just as much as any others. 

*Pissed Newt German Lager*
Gotta confess here, I know absolutely nothing about Lagers and am in no hurry at all to find out. So take this with a grain of salt. Poured golden amber with a nice head that died down to a thin film. A slightly malty aroma greeted the nose followed by light malt taste that was unhindered by late hops. This beer had excellent clarity and little mouthfeel. Well done Joel.

*Biere by Brewers Drop*
No info at all on the label aside from the above. This biere poured a light golden colour with a light white head that died down to a film, little aroma and a taste that was balanced between malt and hops gave a nice easy drinking beer that was a pleasant change from all the big beers I've been making lately. 

*Tick Hill Brown Ale*
Poured with a nice offwhite head that died to a film (do I have a problem with my glasses?). Michael has blended hops and malt to create a great Brown Ale that I really enjoyed. THe second half of the bottle was consumed with a dinner of bacon and egg pie that had me imagining that my relatives in the north of England might do the same thing on a regular basis. Nice one Mike!

*Bindi's AAA*
Bindi I am assuming this was an AAA so if not please forgive. What I must say is being a big AAA fan that it was one of the beers from the swap I enjoyed the most, . Drinking this beer had me thinking it could be called Ruinations little brother Ruination Junior. There was definitely some similarities there for me. I am assuming that this was your "The Dreaming" recipe and if so, I'll have you know that I just put down this brew on friday arvo as from your posted recipe. Need I say more :beerbang: 

That's it for the feed back from me, my case is done and dusted, waiting with anticipation for the next swap and hopefully a visit to that second story bar with the view down at Jimboomba. 
Come of you slackers there are still plenty of reviews yet to be done here.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## PistolPatch (26/9/06)

LOL on the, 'dog ate my homework,' Browndog!

Looks like no one's contributing to the thread anymore which is great because I can just write a heap of stufff with the great confidence that no one will read it. Also, justifying writing here instead of doing my tax BAS requires huge feats of mental agility and imagination which helps prevent Alzheimers.

I'm running a little behind with my tastings thanks to you Browndog, Jye and Ross. My doctor tasted your 3 beers and told me that tasting swap beers should only be done when half-cut to avoid a sudden, even final, taxation of the nervous system. This sounded pretty right to me 

*Monkale - Cherry popper AAA*

This was next on my list and was sitting in my fridge, at the back, for a very long time. I needed a bit of a break from swap beers.

Zizzle dropped in on Friday night though for a quick 4 hour session with his gorgeous girlfriend who, I hope now, is looking for a father figure because she has no older sisters. (Totally forgot to ask about her mother???) Anyway, with Zizzle there I thought, 'A problem shared is a problem halved,' and I cracked Monkale's AAA.

Big mistake. Finally I get a beer I really like and my palate has to share it with Zizzle and a zillion prior beers. Now, I can't even remeber what I liked about it so much. All I know is that it was a treat for me to have a well-made beer that wasn't over-poweringly bitter. This was a great beer and certainly well-brewed. Very dissapointed I didn't try this one on a clean palate with full sensory capabilities.

Donya Jeff!

P.S. Next in the fridge is Bindi's. If I do enough tax avoidance, I might even have it tonight


----------



## PistolPatch (7/10/06)

*Bindi's Didgeridoo Pale Ale* 

I left this one in the fridge for a long time. After all, BrownDog said it was a Ruination* Junior. The thought of even a fourth cousin to the Ruination I tasted scares me more than head spinnings in, 'The Exorcist.'

Anyway, let's have a taste...

Just had my first sip and had the biggest spew I've had in years.

...

Actually, I'm just joking.

Surprisingly, like Browndog, it's one of my favourites from the Swap. As I've said before, bitter beers are not my beer of choice but I can appreciate them. This is as good as any I've tasted and I hate to say that I'm actually really enjoying it.

Still got half a bottle to go. Excellent! Thanks Bindi! Top stuff!

That's my case done. Did I miss anyone?

Cheers,
Pat

* Despite my bottle review, Ross's Runination on tap has always been very good. All I can say is that I got a dud bottle???? I still wish you bastards would stop copying it - way too strong for me!


----------

